# السلامه في الأعمال المكتبيه



## فرقد ش ن ج (20 فبراير 2010)

*السلامة في الأعمال* *المكتبية*​

تتطلب الأعمال المكتبية استخدام الحاسب الآلي والإنترنت والجلوس لساعات طويلة في المكاتب دون حركة ولا يقتصر الجلوس على العمل بل يمتد ذلك فيشمل كافة مجالات الحياة فأنت تجلس أمام التلفزيون وعند قرءاه الصحف وفي السيارة وعندما تدخل السينما أو المسرح فحياتنا اليوم أصبحت أكثر سهولة ويسر مما ينبغي .. إذا ما قورنت بحياة أجدادنا . وهنا تكمن الخطورة على صحة وسلامة الإنسان فقد أصبح عرضة للإصابة بإجهاد العينين وتصلب الظهر وخدر الأيدي والأقدام وتصلب الشرايين والأزمات القلبية لأنه ثبت علمياً أنه كلما جلست أكثر فقدت عظامك تدريجياً جزءاً من قدرتها على صنع خلايا الدم المتجددة المطلوبة لتحل محل الخلايا التي تموت بجانب أنه كلما زادت رفاهية ونعومة حياة الإنسان كلما انخفضت مستوى اللياقة البدنية والنفسية لديه .
فالناس حالياً في سن الثلاثين يشكون من الإرهاق والتعب والتوتر العصبي عند قيامهم بأي مجهود بدني بسيط ، فترى الواحد منهم أنفاسه تتقطع من مجرد صعود الدرج ، ويتصبب عرقاً من مجرد الجري لعشرات الأمتار ولا يستطيع المشي لمسافات طويلة .. وذلك لأن المدنية واستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة وفرت للإنسان كل سبل الراحة فأصبح اليوم لا يعرق ، لا يجري ، لا يمشي ، لا يحمل أثقالاٌ ، لا يضرب الأرض بالفأس ، لا يسبح ، لا يصعد الدرج ، لا .. لآ الخ .. وقد جعلته تلك المدنية يعتمد في غذاءه على الوجبات الدسمة السريعة التي لا تزيد من وزنه فقط بل ينتج عنها متاعب صحية بأصابته بأمراض جديدة كالأزمات القلبية وتصلب الشرايين وغيرها من أمراض الراحة . لذا فإن الناس التي تقتضي طبيعة عملهم الجلوس إلى المكاتب يكونون عرضة لخطر الأزمات القلبية وتصلب الشرايين والشعور المستمر بالإرهاق والإصابة بأمراض العمود الفقري ، ويجب علينا أن ندرك حقيقة هامة هو ً أنه كلما قضيت من يومك وقت أطول وأنت جالس .. فقدت شبابك بأسرع ما يمكن ، وأصبح جسمك يؤدي وظائفه الحيوية بطريقة اكثر استرخاء .. وقد اثبت البحث العلمي أن انتفاخاً يحدث في القدم بعد 20 دقيقة فقط من الجلوس . لذلك فإنه وحتى تتمكن من أداء عملك بمكتبك في مناخ تنعم فيه بالصحة والسلامة والراحة التامة والإنتاجية العالية يجب مراعاة مجموعة اعتبارات جوهرية رئيسية نلخصها لك فيما يلي :-
1- ينبغي التأكد من توافر الإضاءة المتجانسة وبالشدة التي تتناسب مع طبيعة عملك طبقاً لجداول حدود الأمان المعمول بها في هذا المجال والتي حددتها تشريعات السلامة .

2- يجب أن تحجب الضوء حتى لا يقع على عينيك مباشرة ، كذلك تجنب سقوط ضوء المصباح فوق أي سطح مصقول تكون الكتب أو أدوات الكتابة موضوعة فوقه حتى لا يؤدي هذا الوهج الناتج من انعكاس الضوء على هذا السطح إلى تعويق الرؤية ويستحسن أن يوضع المصباح خلفك .

3- عند عملك على جهاز الكمبيوتر يجب تجنب الوهج المنعكس عن الشاشة وحاول أن تركز عينيك على شيء آخر غير الشاشة من وقت لأخر للحد من إجهاد العينين ، ومراعاة أن يكون وضع لوحة المفاتيح والفأرة بالشكل الذي لا يؤثر سلباً على سلامة الذراع والكتف .

4- يجب أن يكون وضع الجلوس مريحاً بحيث يكون العمود الفقري في وضع استقامة وأن يكون ظهر الكرسي مساندا للفقرات القطنية اسفل الظهر ، كما يجب أن يكون ارتفاع الكرسي قابلاً للتعديل في وضع الجلوس وأن تكون للكرسي قاعدة توفر أقصى درجات الثبات .

5- أعط لنفسك فترات منتظمة للراحة وانهض عن كرسيك وقف على قدميك وتحرك حولك لبعض الوقت وقم بثني يديك وحرك الرقبة بشكل دائري وأدر الرأس يميناً ويساراً وكرر ذلك من وقت لأخر لأن ذلك يساعد على ارتخاء العضلات المتوترة ويعد بمثابة تمرينات لعضلات الجسم .

6- يراعى عدم التدخين والإقلاع عن هذه العادة السيئة التي تصيب الإنسان بالكثير من الأمراض ، وامتنع عن التدخين تماماً بمكان عملك وبخاصة بالمكاتب المغلقة ومراعاة توفير شدة التهوية المناسبة وتجديد الهواء من وقت لأخر بمكان عملك .

7- تأكد من توافر اشتراطات السلامة بمكان عملك والتي تكمن في سلامة الأرضيات والتوصيلات الكهربائية ومخارج النجاة ووسائل الإنذار ومكافحة الحريق ومعدات الإسعافات الأولية ، ولا تنسى أن تكون مدرباً وملماً بطريقة استخدام تلك الوسائل في حالات الطوارئ .

8- لا تقم باستخدام السخانات الكهربائية لإعداد الشاي والقهوة والمشروبات الساخنة بمكتبك لأن ذلك يعرضك لمخاطر الحريق .

وأخيراً .. تجنب خطورة الحياة الناعمة التي تعيشها حالياً والتي فرضتها عليك المدنية الحديثة لأنك قد لا تشعر بنتائجها السيئة إلا بعد فوات الأوان وبعد أن تتعدى منتصف العمر . وعليك أن تنصح زوجتك وأطفالك بضرورة تطبيق إجراءات السلامة وهم يشاهدون برامج التلفاز وأثناء قيام الأطفال باللعب على جهاز الكمبيوتر وذلك بالمحافظة على أعينهم والجلوس بطريقة صحيحة بحيث يكون الجسم معتدلاً ومستقيماً وأن تعطي لنفسك الفرصة لكي نتحرك بأن نقوم بإبعاد الهاتف مثلاً عن متناول يدك ، بحيث تضطر في كل مرة إلى الوقوف والحركة للرد على الهاتف . وأن تقوم بالسير على قدميك لبعض الوقت لان ذلك ينشط الدورة الدموية ويقوي عضلات الرجلين . وتجنب استعمال المصعد في الصعود واصعد على الدرج لان في ذلك تقوية لعضلات جسمك ، فهذه دعوة لمراجعة نظام حياتنا اليومي وتطبيق إجراءات السلامة للحفاظ على ما تبقى لنا من صحة أنعم الله بها علينا .


----------



## عمروصلاح (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك - جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي فرقد


----------



## safety113 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا فرقد الغالي


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي safety 113 على المرور


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (23 فبراير 2010)

اشكر جميع الأخوه الأعزاء استاذ غسان و عمروصلاح و ja far واتمنى لكم الموفقيه والنجاح الدائم


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (4 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------

